# Las Vegas Power Pass???



## charlja (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi - Has anyone used something that is sold over the internet as the "Las Vegas Power Pass" which gets you into numerous attractions, including South Rim and Hoover Dam Bus Tour?

This is our first time to Vegas - wondering if this is worth it at $112/person on the Interval International website.  Any experiences?

Las Vegas Power Pass includes free entry to (subject to change): $112.49 each

Madame Tussaud's Interactive Wax Experience 
Siegfried and Roy's Secret Garden and Dolphin Habitat 
Adventuredome Theme Park at Circus Circus 
The Eiffel Tower Experience at Paris Las Vegas 
The Roller Coaster at NY NY 
Hoover Dam Bus Tour from Las Vegas 
SPEED the Ride and Cyber Speedway 
Atomic Testing Museum 
Liberace Museum 
Nevada State Museum 
Las Vegas Art Museum 
Las Vegas Natural History Museum 
The Legacy Tour at Grand Canyon West
Your basic tour once at Grand Canyon West is the "Hualapai Legacy Tour" - this is the basic per person admittance to Grand Canyon West and costs $29.95 per person. With this ticket you will have access to all Points of interest. To go out on the Skywalk, it will cost an additional $29.95 (2008 pricing). 
Las Vegas Zoo 
SkyMania Fun Center 
Springs Preserve 
Jillian's Las Vegas at Neonopolis 
Fashion Outlets Shopper's Shuttle 
The Bellagio Gallery of Fine Art 
Galaxy 11 Theatres - Neonopolis 
King Putt Mini-Golf 
Popovich Comedy Pet Theater 
How it works
You can purchase a Las Vegas Power Pass for one, two, three or five days, valid on consecutive days only. Present your Las Vegas Power Pass at the ticket window of each attraction. Each participating location can be visited once per day, and your pass will be activated at the first participating location visited.

Special Offer - Book and travel by June 30, 2009 and the price displayed will include a discount of 10% off the recommended retail price of a 3-day pass - 

Thanks in advance,  Judy


----------



## Karen G (Apr 7, 2009)

I've never personally used one of these passes, but if this is your first visit to Las Vegas I think you'd run yourself ragged trying to see even half the stuff on the list.  There are so many free things to see on the Strip just wandering around each casino/resort. Are you staying on the Strip?

Are you planning on having a rental car? For the price of those passes, you could pay for a rental car (& have money left over) and drive yourself to Hoover Dam and maybe Red Rock Canyon to see some of the spectacular sites off the Strip.

The pass to the Grand Canyon doesn't include any transportation and I haven't heard very good reports of the Hualapi Indian Skywalk attraction. Were you intending to go the Grand Canyon on this trip?


----------



## zazz (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with Karen, to try and get your money's worth would really be quite an intense trip.

A few of those tickets (Madame Tussaud's, Comedy Pet Theater) can be had for half price anyway at Tix 4 Tonite.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 7, 2009)

We did this one year at Vegas. Karen highlights one of the problems with these type of deals for some people - that you run yourself ragged trying to maximize your savings/benefits. And some of things are marginal attractions that you would not probably do if they were not free - and for a reason. Also, most of the attractions are only open during normal business hours, so it works best if you like to get up early and run around all day. 

 Also, you are locked into doing things on consecutive days-which I found to be a major buzz kill. We like to alternate between busy days and down days when on vacation.

If you are a well organized person and like a structured vacation, these can save you some money. But you can also find some of the same savings by shopping the deals in various coupon books and websites, and have a more relaxed vacation. For instance, the Madam Tussauds.

Also I think you can get better deals directly from PowerPass. They run specials all the time, with savings much better than 10%.


----------



## charlja (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your help!  I think you're right - had a feeling that might be too much to take on all in a four day trip.

We are staying at Wyndham Grand Desert timeshare - which is close to strip, but not on the strip.  I know - bring good walking shoes! 

We have been to Sedona and the grand canyon north of Flagstaff.  Is the canyon a lot different or better in the Vegas area?  Should we spend time doing this?  Red Rock Canyon may be a better use of our time for this quick trip.

We will probably just rent a car for one day.  Should we rent from the airport or somewhere on the strip?  Any advice on the car rental thing in Vegas?  

TIA,  Judy


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 15, 2009)

charlja said:


> Thanks so much for all of your help!  I think you're right - had a feeling that might be too much to take on all in a four day trip.
> 
> We are staying at Wyndham Grand Desert timeshare - which is close to strip, but not on the strip.  I know - bring good walking shoes!
> 
> ...



Judy:  You will LOVE Red Rock Canyon.  Last time we were in Vegas, we spent almost every day there (5 days) hiking the trails.  If you are not into hiking, there is a drive thru road that offers spectacular views - take a picnic lunch and have a good time.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2009)

Since you'll be here for just four days and you've already seen the Grand Canyon, I'd skip it on this trip.  It will be impossible to cover all that Las Vegas has to offer in four days, so I'd try to see the best things.

Here's what I'd do:  Check the car rental rates; if they seem reasonable to you, rent a car for all four days.  You'll need transportation from the airport and back again anyway, plus you'll be able to see more and do more with a car. Get a good map of the city and surrounding area, such as AAA.

One day I'd go drive through Red Rock Canyon--you could do a hike if you're really into that, but just driving the loop is beautiful and doesn't take a long time.  You could head north on I-15, go west on Charleston, & it leads to Red Rock Canyon.  Take hwy. 160 back--it becomes Blue Diamond Rd.  If your husband likes the outdoors, stop at the Silverton Casino because there's a great Bass Pro Shop attached.  Also, the Silverton is running a special where all meals in all their restaurants are 2-for-1 without any coupons. You could plan to have lunch there if you do your Red Rock tour in the morning, and be back at your resort for a rest before hitting the Strip for the late afternoon/evening.

Another day I'd go see Hoover Dam.  It's probably about 30 minutes from your resort.  You'll see spectacular sights just driving over there and across the dam.  There's a tour to take if you're really into knowing how it was constructed and the history of it, but just seeing it is enough for me.  Go in the morning and stop in Henderson at Green Valley Ranch casino and the District shopping area for lunch on the way back. Get a daily paper and look for a 2-for-1 coupon for the buffet. It's usually in the first section of the paper.  Head back to your resort and rest & then hit the Strip again.

Parking is free at all the casinos so drive to one area and park and walk around.  You'll be exhausted if you try to walk the whole Strip and see it all, so use that rental car.

Be sure to see the conservatory at the Bellagio, the dancing fountains out front, the Venetian canals inside the building, and anything else that catches your eye.  Maybe see a show or two.  And have lots and lots of fun.


----------



## charlja (Apr 20, 2009)

This advice is just the ultimate - :whoopie: !!!!!!!!!!!!

So pumped for vacation now!  We will certainly be doing Red Rock and will seriously consider the car thing.  

I heard it might be a good idea to bid on Hotwire within days of the trip - can be very cheap!  Love the tip about buying a local newspaper - I'd never have thought about that.

THANKS so much!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 20, 2009)

See post #16 in this thread. I put it in the wrong Las Vegas thread--meant for it to go in this thread.  Just another idea for a great place to eat.

If you go to the M, go up to the 16th floor to the Veloce restaurant and bar. There's an outdoor lounge area that offers a fantastic view of the Strip and the whole valley.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2009)

charlja said:


> We have been to Sedona and the grand canyon north of Flagstaff.  Is the canyon a lot different or better in the Vegas area?



Just to clarify, the nearest edge of the Grand Canyon is a 5 hour drive from LV.


----------



## pranas (Jul 23, 2009)

We took one of the pink jeep tours. Loved it.  Well worth the price.


----------

